# Road Trip Apps, Etc.



## Gardenlover (Dec 26, 2019)

Road trips - Some people plan to ad nauseam while others drive by the seat of their pants. _(English is a strange language)_

I fall somewhere in the middle. It's nice to be able to stop along the way and smell the roses or pet the tigers, but I also like to have some idea of where I'll spend the night along with the relative safety of the area.

Do any of you utilize any Apps, etc. to help make your road trips more enjoyable?

Here are the ones I currently utilize:
Google Maps (Laptop, Tablet, Phone)
Apple Maps (Tablet, Phone)
MyRadar (Tablet, Phone)
The Weather Channel (Tablet, Phone)
Roadtrippers (Phone)
AirBnB (Laptop, Tablet, Phone)
Audible (Phone) - Listen to audiobooks
https://www.niche.com - City ratings (Laptop, Taplet, Phone)


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 27, 2019)

No.. I just use a good old fashioned road atlas both here in the UK and Europe. I avoid technology as much as possible - just something else to go wrong and cost money.  

Years ago when mobile phones, SatNavs etc were not common, we did a road trip across the Northern USA using just an atlas.   We found some great little places we would probably have missed if we'd planned the route.  The only place we got lost was trying to find  Washington Intl. airport!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Dec 28, 2019)

I use Goggle Maps on my phone... could not do my job without it and makes travel between assignments easy.

I'm currently planning a short trip from current assignment in Houston, TX to my home in GA when this contract finishes to see my Dad's home town in Louisiana; Monroe AL (home of Harper Lee--To Kill A Mockingbird fame--and whatever else tickles my fancy.


----------



## Autumn72 (Dec 28, 2019)

All travel alone?


----------

